# Rose Country



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Any news from Rose country?


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

post deleted because it was in wrong spot


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

The qual finished this afternoon. 7 dogs finished.

Ken Mcartney got 1st 

Bobby Farmer got 2nd


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks.

How about the Open?


----------



## J Connolly (Aug 16, 2007)

Mark Burke got 3rd place with Chigger


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Congradulations Mark!!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Any further news? Open..#14 (Golden  , Skipper..) and on the "dark side" #40, Abby ?


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

22 back to the fourth series in the Limited:

6,8,9,10,12,20,24,25,26,27,28,41,44,47,50,51,54,55,69,70,73,74


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Charles C. said:


> The qual finished this afternoon. 7 dogs finished.
> 
> Ken Mcartney got 1st
> 
> Bobby Farmer got 2nd


Congrats to Bobby and Connie on their 2nd place!

Troy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Any other Q results? thanks!


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

complete qual results

1st 7 Sport Ken McCartney
2nd 3 Connie Bobby Farmer
3rd 15 Chigger Mark Burke
4th 13 Dolly Carma Futhey
RJ 5 Rusty Anna Curry

Jams

1 Wendy Charles Cottrell
18 Al Doug Grimes


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Derby results?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

mikebeadle said:


> Derby results?


All I know is Watermark's A to Z won the Derby!!!!! This win put her on the derby list!!! Congratz to Mary Tatum! Z is out of our Lizzy x Boss.

Aaron


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

I heard Ruby took third in the derby, and Bridger jammed. Didn't hear anything else.


----------



## stkarr (Jul 30, 2003)

Congratulations to Tom Watson and Mister on their first blue ribbon in the Am.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

bmiles said:


> complete qual results
> 
> 1st 7 Sport Ken McCartney
> 2nd 3 Connie Bobby Farmer
> ...


Congratulations... !!! Rerserve Jam #5 Gingrocks OL' Texas Barbwir .."Rusty", 
.....and Anna Curry, MD  

("Snapper" is our young Golden's "grampy" ..LOL and looks very much like him!)


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

stkarr said:


> Congratulations to Tom Watson and Mister on their first blue ribbon in the Am.


Any other AM results?


----------



## Buck W (Jan 10, 2008)

Open--22 to the water marks
1st Regi Heise/Dave Rorem, ran a flawless trial, nice land mks, 1 whistle land blind, nice water blind, smoked the water marks
2nd Hawg Wedel?/Brasseaux
3rd & 4-- Van Quall, ?Jackie & Maggie McBunn, Baird/Cicero/not sure who got 3rd and who got 4th
rj/jams-??


----------



## birdhunter61 (Aug 8, 2004)

Congrats Tom!!! 1st place in the Am. with a 2 yr. old- That's Awsome!!

Robby


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats to Regi, Dave & the Heise's!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Woohoo Chuck!! Congrats on the Derby Jam w/ Bridger!



M


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations to Tom Watson and Mister on a great weekend. There was a lot of good dogs at that trial and to take first in the am with such a youngster is qutie a feat. Congratulations also to Ryan Brasseaux for getting the dog ready at such a young age and his 2nd place in two opens in a row.

Tom, if you ever want to sell your pup just let me know.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

bmiles said:


> complete qual results
> 
> 1st 7 Sport Ken McCartney
> 2nd 3 Connie Bobby Farmer
> ...


Congratulations!! 4th  Belvedere' Million Dollar Dolly ** "Dolly" and Carma Futhey 

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Buck W said:


> Open--22 to the water marks
> 1st Regi Heise/Dave Rorem, ran a flawless trial, nice land mks, 1 whistle land blind, nice water blind, smoked the water marks
> 2nd Hawg Wedel?/Brasseaux
> 3rd & 4-- Van Quall, ?Jackie & Maggie McBunn, Baird/Cicero/not sure who got 3rd and who got 4th
> rj/jams-??


WOW !!  

Huge Congratulations, Ann & Bob Heise !!!!!! ....and, of course, Dave Rorem!!

Awesome !!! 

Judy


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Heck, Judy, I missed that Carma and Dolly placed! Yay Dolly! Carma's short-haired yellow dog made it to the last series in the Open last weekend, and now the long-haired yellow dog Dolly gets a ribbon! Congratulations, Carma!

Chuck


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Still looking for total Derby results.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

dr_dog_guy said:


> Heck, Judy, I missed that Carma and Dolly placed! Yay Dolly! Carma's short-haired yellow dog made it to the last series in the Open last weekend, and now the long-haired yellow dog Dolly gets a ribbon! Congratulations, Carma!
> 
> Chuck


..had a little nudge on that placement...from the Deep South  

Lots of competition in the Field..well earned !! 

Snowing like heck here..and evidently piling up inland just a bit...even the training is not good  Nice to see the retrievers do so well...from afar!

Judy


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Judy Chute said:


> ..had a little nudge on that placement...from the Deep South
> 
> Lots of competition in the Field..well earned !!
> 
> ...


From the deep south, hmm? I can't quite Pick out what you mean....

Thank heavens it is finally warming up here. Texas was wonderful last week, and NM is finally drying out. Too much snow, ice, and mud this year for a guy that thinks he lives in a desert. 

Stay warm!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

dr_dog_guy said:


> From the deep south, hmm? I can't quite Pick out what you mean....
> 
> Thank heavens it is finally warming up here. Texas was wonderful last week, and NM is finally drying out. Too much snow, ice, and mud this year for a guy that thinks he lives in a desert.
> 
> Stay warm!


Well....it seems like "Deep South" right now..given this weather..LOL...maybe kinda Southeast?? .....Atlantic Coast state... :roll: You are close, though..."Pick"...just fill in the blanks!

"Pick_ _ _ _ _ " May never receive another email from "Pick" after this!!  

Cabin Fever Regards, 

Judy


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Judy,

I'd hoped you'd catch the fact that I capitalized "Pick". I had a good idea what you were talking about. From NM, anything south and east of Chicago is the deep south!


----------

